# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Αιγαίον [Aegaeon, Artevelde]

## Spyros

Μια και μιλησαμε για το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ..
Μου ηρθε στο μυαλο ενα πλοιο που δεν ηταν τοσο μεγαλο βεβαια αλλα με μια αξιοπρεπη παρουσια που ομολογω πως ειναι η δικια μου νοσταλγια και αγαπη μια και ειχα ενα "ιδιαιτερο" δεσιμο μαζι του...
Το ARTEVELDE λοιπον ναυπηγηθηκε στο Βελγιο το 1958 για την RTM μια Βελγικη εταιρεια...
Δρομολογηθηκε μεταξυ Αγγλιας-Βελγιου.
Το 1970 ειχε ενα ατυχημα και αναγκαστηκα σταματησε για επισκευες περιπου για ενα χρονο...
1976 και το πλοιο ναυλωνεται στη γνωστη μας Sealink οπου για εκεινο το καλοκαιρι ταξιδευει Dover-Calais
Αμεσως μετα τον Οκτωβρη το πλοιο γινεται το γνωστο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.Πωλειται στο Βασιλη Αγαπητο και ξεκιναει δρομολογια αρχικα απο Περιαια για Παρο Ναξο Καλυμνο Κω Ροδο και Τηνο Μυκονο Κω Ροδο
Το Νοεμβρη του 1977 δρομολογειται μεταξυ Πειραια Συρου Τηνου Μυκονου Ικαριας Σαμου ενω το 78 αρχιζει δρομολογια Συρο Παρο Ναξο Ικαρια Σαμο
που τελικα κατεληξαν σε δρομολογια Παρο Ικαρια Σαμο...
Το 1989 αλλαζει γραμμη και μπαινει σε...γνωστα λημερια!Παρο Ναξο Ιο Σαντορινη..
Και τα διατηρει ακομα και το 1992 που οι εταιρειες των Αγαπητων γινονται δυο και εκεινο αλλαζει σινιαλα και παιρνει εκεινα της Agapitos Express Ferries του Κωστα Αγαπητου.
Το 1993 ομως και μετα την ελευση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ παροπλιζεται μεχρι που το 1995 μετονομαζεται σε ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ  :Sad:  (συγωρεστε τον γραφωντα για τις προσωπικες προτιμησεις...αλλωστε το ειπα οτι του ειχα μεγαλη αδυναμια...) και ξεκιναει μετασκευη για κρουαζιεροπλοιο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα μεταξυ Σαντορινης Κρητης κατι που δεν εγινε ποτε ομως αφου το πλοιο επιασε φωτια και τελικα βυθιστηκε κοντα στην Αταλαντη....
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν το πλοιο θρυλος ποτε του δυστυχως...Μαλλον ο θρυλος περι...τσιμεντων αντι λαμαρινας σε καποια σημεια του σκαριου το ακολουθησε περισσοτερο στην πορεια του στα Ελληνικα νερα...
Παρ'ολα αυτα θυμαμαι ενα πλοιο ομορφο πραγματικα που ητανε σταθερο στην ωρα του...Δουλεψε για 20 χρονια σαν παλικαρι εδω και δεν ξερω για αλλους..εγω παντως το λατρεψα...οπως κανενα αλλο...

----------


## vassilisman

¨Εχω ακούσει κι εγώ διάφορα για την ιστορία με τα τσιμέντα. Τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει ?

----------


## Giorgos_D

[quote=Spyros;11842] το 1995 μετονομαζεται σε ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ [quote]

Δε θυμάμαι να ονομάστηκε ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ...
Μάλιστα θυμάμαι από φωτογραφίες στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ όταν καιγόταν που ήταν γραμμένο το όνομα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ (λες να κάνω λάθος?? )

----------


## Spyros_T

Επειδη ειμαι 39αρης και Σαμιωτης, εκανα πολλα ταξιδια με το εν΄λογο πλοιο. Θα μου μεινη και εμενα αξεχαστο.Οσο για τα τσιμεντα ηταν δεν ηταν φημες??? αν ξερει καποιος μας λεει.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το οτι τοποθετούν τσιμέντο στα πλοία ως μόνιμο έρμα είναι δεδομένο και παρατηρείται συχνά σε πολλά πλοία, ίδιως ακτοπλοϊκά μετά από μετασκευή.
Επίσης σε περίπτωση ρήγματος στα ύφαλα χρησιμοπιείται τσιμέντο ταχείας πήξεως για τη στεγανοποίηση του, προσωρινά μέχρι το βαπόρι να πάει δεξαμενή και να επισκευαστεί.
Με την περίπτωση όμως του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ δεν ξερω τι συνέβη.

----------


## Spyros

Στο Αιγαιον λεγανε οτι συνεβαινε η δευτερη περιπτωση με τη διαφορα οτι ποτε δε διορθωθηκε οπως λεγανε....
Δεν νομιζω να συνεβαινε αυτο το πραγμα ποτε αλλα πολυς κοσμος το πιστευε παρα το οτι ταξιδευανε μαζι του...
Επισης το ονομα ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ το πηρε μονο στα χαρτια...Δεν προλαβανε να το αλλαξουνε και στο πλοιο το ιδιο...(ευτυχως)

----------


## vassilisman

Mia aploiki erwtisi... Exw akoysei pws egine fasaria gia to thema twn tsimentwn (se kykloys makrya apo dimisiothta) den to exoyn ereynisei ?  me videoskopisi `h anakriseis ?

----------


## maidonopoulos

Εχω ταξιδεψει και εγώ αρκετά καλοκαίρια γιά Ικαρία.Ηταν καλοτάξιδο και σταθερό σκαρί.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά βρέ παιδιά άλλες φώτο του πλοίου δέν εχω βρεί. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Αιγαιον καθελκυστηκε την 1η Φλεβαρη 1958, και παραδοθηκε στην πλοιοκτητρια εταιρεια RMT (Regie Voor Maritiem Transport), κρατικη εταιρια θαλασιων μεταφορων τον Μαη ττης ιδιας χρονιας. Ξεκινησε ταξιδια συνδεοντας τα λιμανια Oostende-Dover στις 2 Ιουνιου. Το πλοιο ειχε παρει το ονομα του απο τον Jacob Van Artevelde (1290-1345), εναν Βελγο πολιτικο ηγετη, ο οποιος εγινε πλουσιος απο την εκβιομηχανιση της υφαντουργιας στο Βελγιο. Ειχε ναυπηγηθει στο Hoboken, απο τα ναυπηγεια Cockerill-Ougree S.A. με hull number 794.

Στα χρονια που δουλεψε για την Βελγικη εταιρια, δυο ηταν τα αξιοσημειωτα συμβαντα. Το πρωτο εγινε στις 14-11-1967, οταν συγκρουστηκε με το Δανεζικο reefer Alameda, και η επισκευη του Αrtevelde εγινε στην Αμβερσα, απο το ναυπηγειο Beliard & Crichton. Το δευτερο και πιο σοβαρο συμβαν, εγινε στις 7-10-1970, οταν συγκρουστηκε με ενα Αγγλικο πλοιο στο ταξιδι για το Dover. Το αλλο πλοιο βυθιστηκε. Το Artevelde επαθε σοβαρη ζημια στην πλωρη, και οι επισκευες κρατησαν 6 εβδομαδες. Το 1974, χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως εκπαιδευτικο πλοιο, απο την Ναυτικη ακαδημια της Αμβερσας για 4 εβδομαδες. Απο το 1975, χρησιμοποιουταν ως εφεδρικο. Την επομενη χρονια ομως, ναυλωθηκε απο την Αγγλικη Sealink για ταξιδια μεταξυ Dover-Calais, μελος της οποιας ηταν και η RMT απο το 1970. Mε το τελος των ταξιδιων του, παροπλιστικε και λιγες μερες αργοτερα, αγοραστηκε απο τους αδελφους Αγαπητου, που το μετονομασαν ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Ξεκινησε απο την Oostende με προορισμο τον Πειραια στις 6 Νοεμβριου 1976.

 Τα πρωτα του ταξιδια εγιναν στα Δωδεκανησα τον Ιουνιο του 1977. Απο τον Νεομβρη του ιδιου ετους, περασε στη γραμμη Πειραια-Κυκλαδων-Ικαριας-Σαμου, γραμμη την οποια υπηρετησε μεχρι το 1989. Τοτε, ξεκινησε δρομολογια στην γραμμη Πειραια-Παρου-Ναξου-Σαντορινης. Μετα την διασπαση της πλοιοκτητριας, περασε στην ιδιοκτησια του Γιαννη Αγαπητου, και συνεχισε τα ταξιδια του μεχρι τον Νοεμβρη του 1993, οποτε και παροπλιστηκε λογω ηλικιας. Το 1995, επαναδραστηριοποιηθηκε παλι, και αρχισαν εργασιες μετασκευης του σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο στο νεο μωλο Δραπετσωνας. Εκει, στις 19 Φλεβαρη του 1996, κατα τη διαρκεια ηλεκτροσυγκολησεων, αρπαξε φωτια ενας σωρος με σωσιβια. Το πλοιο μεταφερθηκε στην Αταλαντη, οπου συνεχιστηκαν οι προσπαθειες για κατασβεση της πυρκαγιας. Σε καποιο αδεξια μανουβρα των ρυμουλκων, αυτο χτυπησε πανω στο μισοβυθισμενο Melody και ανετραπη, με αποτελεσμα να βυθιστει εκει. 

Οσο αναφορα το ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ, δεν ξερω αν μετονομαστηκε. Στο internet, ολες οι database, το εχουν ως Αιγαιον. Κι εγω που ειχα περασει απο την Δραπετσωνα, λιγες μερες πριν, Αιγαιον θυμαμαι που εγραφε στην πρυμη!

----------


## helatros68

Καλησπερα.

Νομιζω οτι ζητουσες καποια φωτογραφια του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Στο αρχειο μου βρηκα την συνημμενη.

χαιρετισμους,
Παυλος

AIGAION.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ! Το μικράκι δίπλα ποιό είναι? Το Ελλάς Εξπρες?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω για καναν Ικαρο το κοβω.....

----------


## helatros68

Ειναι το Ικαρος.

----------


## Apostolos

Το περίφανο σκαρί βρίσκετε στην αγκαλιά του Σαρωνικού αλλα μία σωσ. λέμβος του βρίσκεται στου Σάβα στην Ελευσίνα!!! Βάζουμε όλοι απο ένα ποσο να την αγοράσουμε????

AEGEON LIFE BOAT.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και απο την αλλη γραφει Sea Trailer! Διαλεχτε και παρτε!

----------


## J.B

[quote=Giorgos_D;21132][quote=Spyros;11842] το 1995 μετονομαζεται σε ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ 


> Δε θυμάμαι να ονομάστηκε ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ...
> Μάλιστα θυμάμαι από φωτογραφίες στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ όταν καιγόταν που ήταν γραμμένο το όνομα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ (λες να κάνω λάθος?? )


ΕΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΟ ΝΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΘΗ ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΗ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΕΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΕΣ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ -ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε επβεβαίωση σε όσα αναφέρονται παραπάνω για το "Αιγαίον" από τον J.B.
Φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" με το "Αιγαίον που καίγεται.
Η φωτογραφία δημοσιευόταν σε δύο σελίδες του περιοδικού και για αυτό φαίνεται σαν να κόβεται στη μέση.

Αιγαίον (Εφοπλιστής).jpg

----------


## polykas

Παραθέτω μία φωτό του πραγματικά όμορφου πλοίου  στον Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης παρέα με το Απόλλων Εξπρές 2 για να μην βλέπουμε μόνο φωτό που μας στεναχωρούν.




santorini.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αααααα! Να η αδελφή του Λυδία, εδώ φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα. Polykas...υπέροχη η φωτογραφία :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Polyka, εχεις δωσει ρεστα! Τελεια η φωτο με το Αιγαιον!!

----------


## maidonopoulos

Παιδιά να στε καλά με γυρίσατε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω και ειδικότερα στην δεκαετία του 80 που το πρώτο δεκαήμερο του Αυγούστου ξεκινούσαμε γιά την Ικαρία το νησί που έκανε λουτροθεραπείες ο πατέρας μου.
Το Αιγαίον δεν το άλλαζε με τίποτε και πάντα παίρναμε θέσεις στο σαλόνι της τότε Α θέσεως. Δεν γνωρίζαμε τότε τι θα πει καμπίνα.Εάν θυμάμαι καλά το ταξίδι διαρκούσε 9 - 10 ώρες αναλόγως του καιρού και εγώ με τον αδερφό μου περνούσαμε τον περισσότερο χρόνο του ταξιδιού στην πλώρη του καραβιού όπου υπήρχε πρόσβαση από το γκαράζ του πλοίου η από το επάνω deck.Αρκετές ήταν και οι φορές που γυρίζαμε στο σαλόνι μούσκεμα από το κύμα που έσκαγε. Δεν θα ξεχάσω τις απίστευτες κόντρες που γινόντουσαν από λιμάνι σε λιμάνι (Σύρο & Πάρο) όπυ γινόταν χαλασμός γιά το ποιός θα προλάβει να δέσει.Επίσης θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά την κλίση πού έπαιρνε το πλοίο όταν έστριβε με πρόσω full και έβγαινε από το λιμάνι της Πάρου.Δεν θα ξεχάσω επίσης τους πανυγιρισμούς που κάναμε όταν περνούσαμε με μεγάλη διαφορά τα Σαμαινα και Ικαρος που τότε ανήκαν στην Ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Σάμου Ικαρίας και οι ντόπιοι εκεί τα υποστήριζαν σνομπάροντας το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.
Στιγμές που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ και που θα ήθελα να τις έχω σε κάποιο μέσο (video η φωτό ) αλλά δυστυχώς.

----------


## Ellinis

Χαρακτηριστικές σκηνές από ένα υπερφωρτομένο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. 
Είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του στο τελευταίο του καλοκαίρι στην ακτοπλοϊα το 1993. Το βαπόρι ήταν εξαιρετικά παραμελημένο, στις τουαλέτες χρειαζόσουν γαλότσες και ασφυξιογόνες μάσκες και στα μπαρ δεν έβρισκες τίποτα αξιόλογο. Ωστόσο το ταξίδεμα του παρέμενε όπως πάντα εξαιρετικό.

aegaeon3.jpg

aegaeon2.jpg 
Οι φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από εφημερίδες των τελών της δεκαετίας 80.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλά ποσό κόσμο είχε το πλοίο ?

----------


## scoufgian

φοβερες φωτογραφιες!!!το πλοιο ξεχειλιζει απο κοσμο....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .τι μου λες τωρα για ελεγχο εισιτηριων.εδω κοσμος πρεπει να ειχε μπει και στ αμπαρια

----------


## Kalloni

Ποσα προτοκολλα ειχε γεμισει... Α ρε εποχες αξεχαστες.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά είναι φοβερές φώτο. Τις θυμάμαι απο κάποια εφημερίδα!!!! Καλά το παίζαμε και ευρωπαίοι πανάθεμά μας!

----------


## Leo

Θυμάστε τα μπλόκα καταμέτρησης επιβατών που γινόταν στον πειραιά για να βρούν τους υπεράριθμους? 4-5 λιμενικοί εγκάρσια στον καταπέλτη και περνούσαν ανάμεσα τους οι επιβάτες και τους μετρούσαν? Ενίοτε διαβάζαμε και μερικές καμπάνες στις εφημερίδες  :Razz: . Δεν λέμε ποιοι έτρωγαν τις περισσότερες... φαίνεται... :Surprised:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Βρεθηκε και του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ το εισιτηριο , τη μια και μοναδικη φορα που μπηκα το 1992 (κατ΄λαθος - ηταν να γυρισω με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ απο Σαντορινη , αλλα χαλασε και μας πηρε το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ολους που ηταν να μπουμε στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ) για αυτο ειναι και χωρις αξιες το εισητιριο ...

skan 6149.jpg

----------


## parianos

Δεν ξεχνω ποτε αυτο το πλοιο ταξιδευα ολη την παιδικη μου ηλικια για Παρο....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ως ARTEVELDE δεμενο στην Οostende και στη θαλασσα....

Artevelde 1.jpg

Artevelde 2.jpg

Artevelde At Oostende.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκπληκτικές, πραγματικά φωτογραφίες ενός πλοίου που πιστεύω ότι ήταν ομορφότερο ακόμα και από το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".......

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα, κι εγω το γουσταρω πολυ, αλλα ο Roi εχει πιο μοντερνες γραμμες σε σχεση με το Αιγαιον. Αυτο ηταν ενα Roi Leopold III (1956)/ Koningin Elizabeth (1957)/ Reine Astrid (1958 ) με γκαραζ!

----------


## arne

The ex-"Artevelde" fitting-out at the shipyard Cockerill Hoboken Antwerp 1957-58
8.Art bouw brug.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Excellent photo Arne! Tell me something else... Wasn't Artevelde built at Ougree? Or at Hoboken?

----------


## arne

At Cockerill in Hoboken (Antwerp)

----------


## arne

The restaurant on board of the "Artevelde" 1967


Artevelde restaurant .jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Was it situated aft? I remember a small restaurant in her Greek days, located aft in the right hand side of the vessel. In the left side pullman seats were fitted.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία που τράβηξα πριν 20 χρόνια, με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ να αναχωρεί για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι.

Θυμάμαι μια παλιά συνέντευξη του πατέρα Αγαπητού που μίλαγε για το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ λέγοντας οτι όποτε κατέβαινε στο λιμάνι ο κόσμος του μίλαγε για το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και πως σε όποιο καιρό και να ταξίδευε το πλοίο κοιμόταν ήσυχος. 
Σπάνια ακούς εφοπλιστή της ακτοπλοϊας να λέει τέτοιες κουβέντες για ένα καράβι και είναι ενδεικτικό της κλάσης του πλοίου.

aegeon - omiros.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Λίγες ώρες πρίν το οριστικό αντίο! 
Η φωτό απο περιοδικό ειδικευμενο στις μεταφορές.

aegeon.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Δεν ήμουν σίγουρος που να δημοσιεύσω την παρακάτω σεκάνς με την κόντρα Απόλλων Εξπρές και Αιγαίου στη μπούκα του λιμανιού της Ιού.
Θα δημοσιεύσω στο τόπικ του Απόλλωνα το τέλος της σεκάνς με την μανούβρα του Βεντουροβάπορα.

Apollo in Ios from Aegeon 01.jpg

Apollo in Ios from Aegeon 02.jpg

Apollo in Ios from Aegeon 03.jpg


Πηγή Φωτογραφιών

----------


## Haddock

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία από ένα σκαρί που μας έχει λήψει...

Μανούβρα του Αιγαίον στην Πάρο, φωτογραφημένο από το Λήμνος του Νομικού

aegaeon 1985.jpg 
Πηγή

----------


## esperos

Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά,  όταν  ακόμα  ανήκε  στους  ηνωμένους  Αγαπητούς.


AIGAION.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Το ξαδελφάκι του Γεώργιος Εξπρές κι από μένα σε μία φωτογραφία εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα&#183; το Γεώργιος Εξπρές διαθέτει πιο μοντέρνες γραμμές. 

Εδώ, ρεμέτζο του Αιγαίου στο λιμάνι της Πάρου από το Νάξος. Κάπου στο 1990.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Naxos σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.
Η αγία οικογένεια των βέλγικων θαλασσοβάπορων υπήρξε μοναδική.
Ξεκίνησε με το "Athens Express" του Κουσουνιάδη, συνεχίστηκε με το αξεπέραστο "Αιγαίον" και την αδελφή του τη "Λυδία" της ΕΛΜΕΣ και ολοκληρώθηκε με τα ξαδελφάκια τους, το "Μπάρι Εξπρές" και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές". Πέρασε για λίγο και η αδελφή τους η "Πάολα" αλλά μόνο για τη μετασκευή της στο Πέραμα. Από όλα ζει μόνο το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ......

----------


## Νάξος

Δέν είπα ακόμα την τελευταία μου λέξη για το Αιγαίον! 

Δυστυχώς τότε δεν είχαμε στην διάθεσή μας SLR και ψηφιακές με 10x οπτικό ζουμ... Είχαμε φτωχότερα τεχνικά μέσα αλλά πιο ανθρώπινους και φίνους βάπορες. Νιώθαμε ταξείδι. Αντώνη είναι όλη δικιά σου!

Να συμπληρώσω ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το Νάξος στο λιμάνι της Πάρου τον Αύγουστο του 1990. Το πρώτο έχει μολάρει για Νάξο και το Αιγαίο που μόλις αφήνει κι αυτό το λιμάνι της Πάρου πρέπει να συνεχίζει για Ικαρία  και Σάμο (με μικρή επιφύλαξη Ιο-Θήρα).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τώρα τι να πούμε.
Είναι σαν να το βλέπουμε μπροστά μας.
Το ευχαριστώ δεν λέει τίποτα.
Και κάθε τέτοια φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από καρδιάς, οπότε
η συναισθηματική της αξία είναι τεράστια.
Προσωπικά, μπορεί να είμαι δεμένος πολύ με το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", αλλά πιστεύω ότι το ωραιότερο καράβι που ταξίδεψε ποτέ στο Αιγαίο ήταν το περίφημο "Artevelde", το "Αιγαίο" των αδελφών Αγαπητού.
Αυτό, μάλιστα, το γλύτωσε και το διαλυτήριο .......

----------


## arne

Artevelde at Ostend 1962

----------


## arne

Plan of "Artevelde" it is a bit small, sorry

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

A favourite ship!!! Many thanks for the plan!

----------


## zamas

Παιδιά 1000 ευχαριστώ για της όμορφες φωτογραφίες

----------


## Ellinis

Κόμποι ναυτικοί, δίχτυ και ένας μηχανισμός με τη πατέντα Wellin, όπως και γράφει. Σε ποιό ποστάλι ανήκε αυτή η βάρκα που θύμιζε άλλες εποχές?

q1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μηπως ειναι το *Ελλη*? Αν οχι τοτε θα ελεγα το *Αιγαιο*.

----------


## kastro

> Κόμποι ναυτικοί, δίχτυ και ένας μηχανισμός με τη πατέντα Wellin, όπως και γράφει. Σε ποιό ποστάλι ανήκε αυτή η βάρκα που θύμιζε άλλες εποχές?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10469


Πάντως όχι σίγουρα στο Μίνως.

----------


## Haddock

Ελληνίς, ωραία σπαζοκεφαλιά μας έθεσες για την αρχή της εβδομάδας! :razz:

Στο Έλλη, τα καπόνια και οι λέμβοι αντικαταστάθηκαν με νεότερα στις αρχές των golden 80s. Αργότερα, ως Πάρος Εξπρές, οι τροχαλίες στα καπόνια βάφτηκαν πορτοκαλί. Ειλικρινά δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει δίχτυ έξω από το κουπέ της τουριστικής που ήταν πρύμα. Συμπεραίνω, λοιπόν, ότι δεν είναι το Έλλη.

Μια και ο Χάρης έκανε την αρχή, δε γνωρίζω άλλο ακτοπλοϊκό με παρόμοια καπόνια (η Ambriabella είχε αντιστήριγμα σε κάθε καπόνι).

Η φωτογραφία θυμίζει αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990, συνεπώς, θα ψηφίσω το θρυλικό Artevelde των αγαπημένων κινηματογραφιστών... ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Συγχαρητήρια nautikos και paroskayak το βρήκατε. Είναι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, στην τελευταία του χρονιά που είχαμε τη χαρά να μας ταξιδέψει. Στο εσωτερικό η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική αλλά σε αυτό δεν έφταιγε το καράβι αλλά η νοοτροπία των πλοιοκτητών του σε σχέση με την ύπαρξη της γελοίας 35-ετίας.

----------


## vinman

...1990,δρομολόγια και τιμές επιβατών και οχημάτων...!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Vinman εισαι πραγματικα απιστευτος!Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για το μοναδικο υλικο σου που ανεβαζεις καθε μερα!Να σαι καλα:wink:.Παντως παιδια τα πραγματα δυστηχως εχουν αλλαξει τραγικα,το αμαξι για Σαντορινη εκανε τοτε 12.000δρχ(χοντρικα) και τωρα 94ε!Μιλαμε για μια αυξηση σχεδον 200&#37;!!!

----------


## Leo

Ερώτηση! Φίλε vinman, εξακολουθείς να συλλέγεις ακόμη και τώρα μπροσούρες?

----------


## vinman

> Ερώτηση! Φίλε vinman, εξακολουθείς να συλλέγεις ακόμη και τώρα μπροσούρες?


Όχι όπως εκείνες τις εποχές....
Συλλέγω όποτε πέσουν στα χέρια μου...
Κάποτε όταν άλλαζε η χρονιά ζάλιζα στα τηλέφωνα τα κεντρικά πρακτορεία των ναυτιλιακών για να δώ αν είχαν κυκλοφορήσει οι νέες μπροσούρες...
Και μόλις μου απαντούσαν θετικά έπρηζα τον πατέρα μου να με κατεβάσει στα πρακτορεία να τις πάρω....
Και τις ξεφύλιζα ώρες και ώρες...και κοίταζα με μανία τα καινούρια πλοία...
Τώρα τι να συλλέξεις?
Στον κόσμο της πληροφορικής,της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας,του ίντερνετ...
Εξάλου πέντε,έξι εταιρειες είναι όλες κι όλες...τις βρίσκεις εύκολα...

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο του Καπτά Σιδερή Μαμίδη δημοσιευμένη στον εφοπλιστή...
Αιγαίον και Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα τα λένε δίπλα δίπλα κάπου στο Αιγαίο...!!!

[/

----------


## Haddock

Αιγαίον, πλοίο και πέλαγος, παρέα με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, κουβαλούσαν τη φήμη των &#171;πρώην κορβετών&#187;. Πέρα από τις γνωστές εικασίες περί τσιμέντων, πολλοί ταξιδευτές θεωρούσαν ότι το Artevelde ήταν πρώην πολεμικό. Θυμάμαι πολλούς &#171;σχετικούς&#187; να προσπαθούν να μας υποδείξουν τα μικρά χαρακτηριστικά που έδειχναν την προηγούμενη ιστορία του, ως πολεμικό. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Ήταν σκαριά που εντυπωσίασαν για το καλλίγραμμο της εμφάνισης τους και τη συνέπεια στα ωράρια τους.

Στην αρχή, αντιπάθησα τα ξαδερφάκια από το Βέλγιο διότι είχαν παραγκωνίσει την &#171;Ελληνική Παλιοπαρέα&#187;. Το Νάξος είχε αρχίσει να χάνει την αίγλη του πρωτοκλασάτου σταρ και το Έλλη ήταν ήδη κομπάρσος. Ντάλα μεσημέρι, ανεβαίναμε στην Αγ. Άννα πάνω από το Πάνδροσος, με αυτή τη θέα, στήναμε καρτέρι για να δούμε ποιος θα κόψει το νήμα στη μπούκα του λιμανιού. Το Αιγαίον πραγματικά ήταν σπρίντερ και δεν άφηνε περιθώρια αμφιβολίας σε κανένα. Πρώτο και καμαρωτό περνούσε τις Πόρτες και αδιαμφισβήτητα έριχνε καταπέλτη με διαφορά. Οι μανούβρες του είχαν χειρουργική ακρίβεια με μαϊτζεβελικές πινελιές.


Όταν το πλήρωμα του χρόνου έφερε την ωριμότητα και την επιθυμία για ένα ταξίδι, τότε συνειδητοποίησα γιατί ο κόσμος προτιμούσε ένα γνήσιο καραβόσκαρο. Έφερε τα πάνω κάτω στην Ικαροσαμία, όπως και στην Πάρο. Παρόλο το πορτοκαλή αγαπημένο μας, με το Αιγαίον κάναμε αρκετά ταξίδια που ήταν γεμάτα ιστορίες που θα φάνταζαν ουτοπικές και αλλόκοτες.

Πέρα από το μεράκι του vinman να σκανάρει το αρχείο του, ο λόγος της αναφοράς μου ήταν η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Στις αρχές της καριέρας του στην Ελλάδα, το Artevelde, στην όμορφη Ρόδο φωταγραφημένο από το Azur.


Πηγή: flickr.com

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία με το "Αιγαίο" στη Ρόδο είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφη.
Οι Αγαπητοί με το πλοίο αυτό έπιασαν λίρα εκατό.
Για μένα είναι το πιο όμορφο πλοίο που ταξίδεψε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.
Ταξίδεψα μόνο μια φορά μαζί του, αλλά το ταξίδι αυτό δεν ξεχνιέται.
Φύγαμε στις 22:30 το βράδυ από Πειραιά για Πέρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα (1993).
Το πλοίο ήταν γεμάτο κόσμο, ίσα-ίσα βρήκαμε λίγο χώρο στο πάνω κατάστρωμα για να στρώσουμε τα sleeping-bags.
H καθαριότητα στους διάφορους χώρους του πλοίου ήταν αμφιλεγόμενη, αλλά τι σημασία μπορεί να είχε. Ήταν το "Αιγαίο" και αυτό τα έλεγε όλα.

Συχνά μάλιστα έλεγαν για τα βέλγικα  ότι ναυπηγήθηκαν κατά τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε να μπορούν να μετατραπούν σε πολεμικό. Αυτό, σύμφωνα με όσα λέγονταν, έγινε γιατί ναυπηγήθηκαν κατά την περίοδο του ψυχρού πολέμου.

----------


## Haddock

Μετά το *βίντεο* του Σαντορίνη των Καρρά/Ποντικού ας πάμε πίσω στο 1992. Ταξίδι με το Artevelde στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες. Σε αυτό το *βίντεο* μεταξύ άλλων, θα δούμε:

0:29 Ακτή Τζελέπη
0:44 Το Αλκαίος
0:56 Ρεμέτζο του Artevelde! Οι προπέλες στο φουλ, τεζάρουν οι καβοι, κατεβαίνει ο καταπέλτης...

1:18 Στο ψηλότερο πρυμνιό ντεκ του Artevelde

1:59 Γκρο πλαν της Πειραϊκής από το Artevelde. Ακούμε την ανακοίνωση και ακολουθεί σεκάνς 180 μοιρών με τα γνωστά κάγκελα και την τσιμινιέρα.

Μακάρι κάποιος να έχει ηχογραφήσει τον ήχο της μπουρούς του Αιγαίον...

Συνέχεια στο ταξίδι μας, στο θέμα του *Εξπρές Ολύμπια*

----------


## mastrokostas

Μας έστειλες πάλι ρε φίλε Νίκο .Να σαι καλά !

----------


## parianos

Τι μου θυμισες ρε vinman την φωτο σου....thanks....

----------


## Haddock

Απόψε λέω να μη κοιμηθούμε... Σκαναρισμένη από τον &#171;Ε&#187; από συγγενικό μου καραβολάτρη... Δώρο στους Vinman, Νάξος, Roi, Άρη, καπετάν αντρέα, django, esperos, Ellinis, sylver, cpt Nionio, Leo και σε όλην την παρέα του φόρουμ...

----------


## vinman

Η συνέχεια μιας ονειρεμένης βραδιάς...!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νίκο!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Απόψε λέω να μη κοιμηθούμε... Σκαναρισμένη από τον «Ε» από συγγενικό μου καραβολάτρη... Δώρο στους Vinman, Νάξος, Roi, ¶ρη, καπετάν αντρέα, django, esperos, Ellinis, sylver, cpt Nionio, Leo και σε όλην την παρέα του φόρουμ...


Δε πάω στο κρεβάτι μου tonight!Mας πέταξες στη μούρη τη πλωράκλα.. άντε τώρα εγώ να πω καλά είναι αύριο πάλι!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## marsant

Πανεμορφη ειναι!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπορει λογω της μικρης μου ηλικιας να μην εχω δει καν το Αιγαιον με τα ματια μου, αλλα μεσα απο τις περιγραφες σας εχω μπει μεσα σε αυτο το πραγματικο βαπορι. Ενα βαπορι που φαινται να ηταν πολυ μπροστα απο την εποχη του. Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο βραζιλιανο μαγο του nautilia για την υπεροχη φωτογραφια...

----------


## sylver23

> Απόψε λέω να μη κοιμηθούμε... Σκαναρισμένη από τον «Ε» από συγγενικό μου καραβολάτρη... Δώρο στους Vinman, Νάξος, Roi, ¶ρη, καπετάν αντρέα, django, esperos, Ellinis, sylver, cpt Nionio, Leo και σε όλην την παρέα του φόρουμ...


κοινως την αφιερωσε σε οσους ξενυχτησανε χτες .σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου,σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή.
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19261

----------


## Rocinante

Μου αρεσεις Μανωλη. Την ωρα που αρχιζουν ολοι να σκεφτονται το κρεβατι τους πετας κατι τετοιο. Σαν να σε βλεπω να κρυφογελας και να περιμενεις αντιδρασεις. Ευχαριστουμε τρομοκρατη :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

ΠΩΛΕΙΤΑΙ scaner ΜΙΣΟΚΑΜΕΝΟ ΣΕ ΤΙΜΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ
πληροφοριες vinman :Razz: 
ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΥΚΛΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΜΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΑ :Razz: 
Μπραβο Μανωλη!!! :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και τι δεν θα εδινα για να κανω Πειραιας-Παρος με αυτο το βαπορι...Μανωλη εξαιρετικος...

----------


## vinman

> Και τι δεν θα εδινα για να κανω Πειραιας-Παρος με αυτο το βαπορι...Μανωλη εξαιρετικος...


Για τον Captain Nionios,ένα ταξίδι για Πάρο μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της Agapitos Lines του 1987..!!!
Αναχωρούμε στις 08.15...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20028

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Για τον Captain Nionios,ένα ταξίδι για Πάρο μέσα απο την μπροσούρα της Agapitos Lines του 1987..!!!
> Αναχωρούμε στις 08.15...!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20028


Προσέξτε πώς στην μπροσούρα η λευκή πορεία από Ικαρία για Βαθύ έχει χαραχθεί από την κάτω πλευρά της Σάμου, ενώ  ορθή πορεία είναι από βορά. :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

σωστος.τα πλοια που πιανουν αγιο μετα περνανε αναμεσα τραβανε τα παραλια της ικαριας με κατευθυνση ανατολικα και μετα το κοβουν προς βορεια αναμεσα σε ικαρια σαμο

----------


## esperos

Και  η  ανάμνηση  της  ημέρας  σήμερα  πάει  Ακτή  Τζελέπη

AIGAION.jpg

----------


## marsant

Πραγματικα ξεχωριστη φωτογραφια, σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε espere:wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη φωτογραφία ενός υπέροχου καραβιού. appl.gif 

Ειδικά το φουγάρο του ήταν το φετίχ μου. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πιο όμορφο φουγάρο του λιμανιού!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ειδικά το φουγάρο του ήταν το φετίχ μου. Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πιο όμορφο φουγάρο του λιμανιού!


Kι εγω τα ιδια λεω!! Το σχεδιο Lascroux ηταν απο τα καλυτερα!!! Αλλα γουσταρα και τις αλλες, απο το ομωνυμο!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια βραδυνή του φουγάρου-φετίχ, γυρίζοντας από Σαντορίνη την τελευταία του χρονιά που ταξίδεψε. Ασυντήρητο και βρώμικο αλλά πάντα καλοτάξιδο και περήφανο.
Για τους παρατηρητικούς εχει γίνει και λίγο photoshop για να βγάλω κάποια πρόσωπα...

aegeon funnel photoshp.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε μια εικόνα από τον Πειραιά των αρχών του '90.
Λίγο τριτοκοσμική η εικόνα με φορτηγά, ψαράδικα και ferries.
Για τις ανάγκες της ταινίας *"Κυνηγητό σε 3 Ηπείρους"* του* Ruby Cairo* στην οποία πρωταγωνιστούσαν η Αντι Μακ Νταόυελ, ο Λίαμ Νίσον και ο Βίγκο Μόρτενσεν.
"Αιγαίον", "Κνωσσός" ή "Φαιστός" και "Καπετάν Σταμάτης" στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Αιγαίον.jpg

----------


## arne

"Artevelde" come into Ostend

Artevelde loopt binnen1.jpg

----------


## Django

Hey. I came across this video a few minutes ago. 
I don t know if it has been uploaded before in here. 
Oostende 1961. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXNk...eature=related

It s going to be a long night tonight!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Hey. I came across this video a few minutes ago. 
> I don t know if it has been uploaded before in here. 
> Oostende 1961. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIXNk...eature=related
> 
> It s going to be a long night tonight!


Ι have never seen it!! About halfway, Artevelde is shown, passing another older RMT ship. It could be Koning Albert/ Prince Philippe. The ship that also passes near the camera later on, could be Roi Leopold III (the name is long, it is 2 words-the first word very small), or Koningin Elizabeth/ Reine Astrid.

----------


## Haddock

Kudos to Django!  Nostalgic 8mm footage is always welcome, especially, when you discover this kind of beautifully shot film. The elegance of the RMT ferries at their finest! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## harlek

Χωρίς καμία διάθεση να κάνω διαφήμιση, αξίζει νομίζω να πω ότι στο τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής υπάρχει ένα εξαιρετικό κατά τη γνώμη μου "Αφιέρωμα" στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.
Μακάρι να γραφτεί σύντομα κάτι ανάλογο και για το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

H συζήτηση γύρω από την αρθογραφία για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές μεταφέρθηκε στο κατάλληλο θέμα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Αιγαίον...χωρίς λόγια...

aigaion.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία από το Αιγαίον...

aigaion oo.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Φίλε T.S.S. Apollon, νομίζω "γράφεις ιστορία" με τα ιστορικά και μη πλοία που μας παραθέτεις σε καταπληκτικές φώτος...

----------


## Ellinis

Αν δεν ήταν η φωτιά και είχε μπεί ως ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ στις κρουαζιέρες της Σαντορίνης, θα είχαμε φοβερή κόντρα ανάμεσα σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το F/B Αιγαίον στο έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου.
aigaion.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Το F/B Αιγαίον στο έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου.


_Είσαι καταπληκτικός..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η Φωτο του Αιγαιον στην Τηνο ειναι Χαρισμενη στον Φιλο Polyka.

----------


## Rocinante

> Το F/B Αιγαίον στο έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου.


Απιστευτη φωτογραφια απο απιστευτη γωνια :shock:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ότι καινα πώ είναι λίγο φίλε TSS, να είσαι καλά που μας ταξιδευείς και σε ευχαριστούμε για αυτά που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ότι καινα πώ είναι λίγο φίλε TSS, να είσαι καλά που μας ταξιδευείς και σε ευχαριστούμε για αυτά που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.


Φιλε ΝΙΚΟ εγω Eυχαριστω! που μπηκα σε μια υπεροχη παρεα και μοιραζομαστε ολοι μαζι κοινα ενδιαφεροντα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Aιγαίον...* Σε μια νοσταλγική φωτογραφία...

O279.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

λίγη νοσταλγία δεν βλάπτει, και πως να την αποφύγεις άλλωστε όταν συγκρίνεις τέτοια σκαριά με τα σημερινά κουτάκια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Αιγαίον* σε σκίτσο...

skitso aigaion.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αιγαιον*...

204.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Γιατί άραγε ταξιδευει με ανοικτή την πλαινή του πόρτα?

----------


## karystos

Το μπαρκαρίζο αυτό ήταν απέναντι ακριβώς από την πόρτα του case στο γκαράζ που κατέβαινε στο μηχανοστάσιο. Δεν υπηρχε ενδιάμεσο κατάστρωμα και από την πόρτα αυτή φαίνονταν από κάτω οι δύο κύριες μηχανές. Επειδή λοιπόν η πόρτα αυτή δεν έκλεινε ποτέ κι έβγαζαν ζέστη και τη σχετική μπόχα στο γκαράζ, αφήνανε, όταν το επέτρεπε ο καιρός, το μπαρκαρίζο ανοιχτό για εξαερισμό. Όταν στεκόσουνα εκεί η ταχύτητα που ταξίδευε το βαπόρι σου φαινόταν τρομερή. Πολλές φορές, όταν το βαπόρι ταξίδευε στο πέλαγος, ανέβαινε μάλιστα και ο μηχανικός που είχε βάρδια και καθόταν σε μια πλαστική καρέκλα που είχαν δίπλα στην πόρτα και από τη μία παρακολουθούσε τις μηχανές και από την άλλη έβλεπε και λίγο θάλασσα και ουρανό από το μπαρκαρίζο και ανέσαινε φρέσκο αέρα. Για τους ανθρώπους αυτούς που δουλεύουνε μέσα στη ζέστη και τη φασαρία, με το φώς του νέον και τον ανεμιστήρα εκεί κάτω, αυτό ήταν πολύ μεγάλη ξεκούραση. Έχω κάνει ταξίδι με μηχανικό δίπλα στην πόρτα στο γκαράζ, όχι με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αλλά με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, που ήταν ίδιο και το έχω καταλάβει από πρώτο χέρι τι πάει να πει λίγη θάλασσα και καθαρός αέρας.

----------


## sea_serenade

> Έχω κάνει ταξίδι με μηχανικό δίπλα στην πόρτα στο γκαράζ, όχι με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αλλά με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, που ήταν ίδιο και το έχω καταλάβει από πρώτο χέρι τι πάει να πει λίγη θάλασσα και καθαρός αέρας.


..και μας το λες έτσι απλά??? Και τι δεν θα δείνα για ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι.......τυχερέ karystos!!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ Κarystos ήσουν κάτι παραπάνω απο σαφής ! Σ΄ευχαριστώ γιατι μου έλυσες την απορία.

----------


## arne

"Artevelde" enter Ostend late 50's early 60's.
Rgds,
Arne

Artevelde 50-60.JPG

----------


## Leo

Arne, thank you very much for continuous support and wonderful photos form the past. Appreciate! :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Το Artevelde ναυπηγηθηκε στο Βελγιο το 1958.
Στο συγκεκριμενο ναυπηγειο τα προηγουμενα χρονια ειχαν ναυπηγηθει 3 πανομοιοτυπα πλοια. Θεωρουνται προγονοι του Αιγαιον.
Roi Leopold III (1955)
Koningin Elizabeth (1956)
Reine Astrid (1957)
Προσφατα ψαχνοντας σε ενα χωρο οπου ειχαν προηγουμενος ενοπισει απιστευτους θησαυρους Arne και Apostolos βρηκα ενα μικρο βιντεακι.
Δειχνει ενα πλοιο να προσεγγιζει το λιμανι του Ντοβερ. Προλαβαινουμε να δουμε ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο. Ειναι ενα απο τα τρια αδελφια. Ειναι αδυνατον να διακρινει κανεις ομως ποιο.
Για την ιστορια το Koningin Elizabeth δυαλθηκε το 1982 στην Ελλαδα ως NAJD II.
Την αναγνωρηση εκανε ο καλος φιλος Roi Baudoin, μεγας γνωστης της Βελγικης ναυπηγικης.
Το ενστικτο του λεει οτι ειναι το Roi Leopold III. Θα το εμπιστευτω. Roi ειναι και αυτος κατι ξερει παραπανω... :Very Happy: 
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72746

----------


## arne

Hi,
The ship that you see sailing is the "Lord Warden" a British ferry go to Dover around 1960's
It is possible taht at the end you can see "Artevelde" in the dock.....
Grts,
Arne

----------


## Rocinante

I saw again the video and i must say that first i and second Roi Baudoin we had a wrong recognition.
Yes arne the ship is Lord Warden. Thank you.

Φιλε Αντωνη για Βελγικο δεν το περασαμε?
Ε μολις ειχαμε ενα μικρο Βατερλω  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Δεν πειραζει ομως συνεχιζουμε.

Εμ βεβαια τι περιμενεις το Lord Warden δεν ηταν που καποτε πηγε και τρακαρε με τον θρυλο Horsa...

----------


## arne

"Artevelde" have a small problem to enter Ostend....
rgds, Arne

Art dwars1.jpg
Art dwars3.jpg
Art dwars5.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

The Captain use the bow like a turning arm???

----------


## Ellinis

it seems to me like she is powerless...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEGEON στο Ν.Μ.Δ το καλοκαιρι του 1995 εχοντας ξεκινισει εργασιες για μετασκευη του σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο.

film (203).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Ellinis ,AΡΗΣ και giorgos........

----------


## Ellinis

Aν είχαν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες, η ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ -όπως θα μετανομαζόταν το καράβι- πιθανότατα να ταξίδευε ως σήμερα. Καράβι από τα λίγα που το μόνο που του έλειπε ήταν λίγη φροντίδα...

----------


## woodaki

Εχει κανεις υλικο απο την βυθιση του πλοιου στην αταλαντη η καποιο φωτογραφικο υλικο κατω απο το νερο που βρισκεται τωρα???

----------


## karystos

Δύο φωτογραφίες του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ το 1991, που ανήκουν στον πλοίαρχο Ισίδωρο Μαμίδη. Στην πρώτη έξω από την Κύθνο ανεβαίνοντας για Πειραιά και στη δεύτερη στο Σαρωνικό στα απόνερα του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ την ώρα που το προσπερνάει μετά την πλαστικοποίηση των υφάλων.

AEGAION 1 1991.jpg

aegeon2-1991.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο καπτα σιδερης ειναι γνωστο οτι εκτος απο κορυφαιος πλοιαρχος της ακτοπλοιας, ειναι και μεγαλος καραβολατρης.Γνωστες οι εκθεσεις στη συρα. Εχει πολυ μεγαλο αρχειο και αντικειμενα απο πλοια.Οι δε διηγησεις του σε κανουν να ταξιδευεις.Ολα σε ενα δηλαδη.

----------


## Panos80

Παλαιοτερα θυμαμαι οτι ειχα κανει πολλα ταξιδια για παρο με το αιγαιο. Ηταν το πρωτο πλοιο που με εκανε να αγαπησω τα πλοια γενικοτερα. Μ'αρεσε η πλευση του παρα πολυ και η αισθηση σκαριου που δε χαμπαριαζει απο θαλασσα. Το καλυτερο του ομως ηταν οτι μπορουσες να πας μεχρι τερμα μπροστα στη πλωρη. Με πηγαινε ο πατερας μου εκει γιατι τοτε ημουν πιτσιρικι. Στενοχωρηθηκα για οτι εγινε με το γεωργιος εξπρες και την καταληξη του, αλλα μπορω να πω οτι αγαπησα πολυ περισσοτερο το αιγαιο και λυπηθηκα παρα πολυ οταν ακουσα εκτακτο δελτιο ειδησεων και ειδα το αιγαιο να ρυμουλκειται για να βυθιστει τελικα τοσο αδοξα. 

Επισης κατι που ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με ενα περιστατικο που ειχε γινει (αν ειχε γινει) ειναι το εξης: Οταν ηταν στις δοξες του το πλοιο λεγεται οτι το καπετανεψε για λιγα ταξιδια και ενας νεος καπετανιος, πολυ ταλαντουχος, γνωστος στο λιμανι και οτι καταφερνε να μανουβραρει πανευκολα ενα τοσο δυσκολο πλοιο οπως το αιγαιο. Λεγεται λοιπον οτι ενω ηταν ετοιμο το πλοιο να σαλπαρει απο πειραια προς παρο υπηρξε καθυστερηση. Ο πλοιαρχος εκνευρισμενος ρωτα τον δευτερο τι συμβαινει και εκεινος απαντα οτι ο Κος Αγαπητος (ο πλοιοκτητης τοτε) που βρισκοταν στον καταπελτη του πλοιου, εδωσε εντολη να περιμενουν για ενα φορτηγο που ερχοταν αλλα ειχε κολλησει καπου. Τοτε εκνευρισμενος ο πλοιαρχος δινει εντολη στον δευτερο να λυσει καβους (με τον αγαπητο πανω στον καταπελτη ακομα) και το πλοιο ξεκινα το ταξιδι του παρα τις φωνες του αγαπητου ο οποιος πηδησε απο τον καταπελτη την ωρα που σηκονοταν. Βεβαια αυτο ηταν και το τελευταιο ταξιδι του συγκεκριμενου πλοιαρχου με το αιγαιο, κατι που ομως δεν τον πτοησε γιατι βρηκε αμεσως δουλεια σε αλλο πλοιο επειδη ηταν περιζητητος. 
Ισχυει κατι τετοιο; το ξερετε; ή ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα;

----------


## arne

Artevelde in Ostend (1967-68  :Wink: 

Artevelde loopt binnen1.jpg

artevelde vaart uit.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

arne the photos are very nice! Thank you very much.

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη του πλοιου στον Πειραια (καλοκαιρι του 1989 εαν δεν κανω λαθος).


aigaion 89.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aιγαιον*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ship005.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πρεπει να ειναι απο την εποχη που πηγαινε σαμο περιπου 1981.Δεν εχει και την τελευταια μετασκευη με την προεκταση του τελευταιου ντεκ προς τα πρυμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑEGAION στο ΝΜΔ κατα τη διαρκεια της μετασκευης του σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο

5-2-2010 (15).jpg


Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον καπτα Σιδερη Μαμιδη

----------


## arne

The "Artevelde" had on 14/11/1967 a collision with Danisch ship "Alamada"
between Ostend-Dover, here a photo token in Ostend of the damage.
Rgds, Arne :Wink: 

Artevelde aanvaring.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο cpt Σιδερής αγάπησε  το Αιγαίον και το Παναγία Τήνου πάρα πολύ.Γαιδουράκια και τα δύο.Τυχαίο Κώστα?

----------


## Ellinis

Tι λέτε να πάμε ένα ταξιδάκι πίσω στο 1993; 

Περιμέναμε στο λιμανάκι του Αθηνιού για 2-3 ώρες μιας και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ δεν έλεγε να φανεί, και μιας και ήταν μεσημέρι δεν λέω οτι ήταν και η καλύτερη στιγμή των διακοπών... Το καράβι ερχόταν από την Ανάφη, οπότε όταν φάνηκε να ξεπροβάλει η πλώρη του πίσω από τα βράχια στα αριστερά ήταν ήδη αρκετά κοντά και το θέαμα δεν λέει να το ξεχάσω από τότε...
Ήξερα πως ήταν η τελευταία χρόνια που ταξίδευε το καράβι πριν αποσυρθεί λόγω 35-ετίας και το περίμενα πως και πως.
Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ έδεσε γρήγορα, δεν βγήκε και κανείς και όλοι ορμήξανε στο γκαράζ. Οι πλαϊνοί ξύλινοι καταπέλτες των επιβατών δεν μπήκαν στο κόπο να κατέβουν... 

aegeon-1.jpg

Από το κυρίως γκαράζ ανεβήκαμε τη ράμπα στο πατάρι και εκεί στη μέση του καραβιού υπήρχε ένα κλιμακοστάσιο για να ανέβουμε στα καταστρώματα επιβατών. Εκεί στη σκάλα υπήρχε και ένα πλάνο του πλοίου που προσπάθησα να αντιγράψω...

Image4.jpg

συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Ellinis

... αφού ανεβήκαμε τις σκάλες ως το κυρίως κατάστρωμα του πλοίου βρεθήκαμε στο χώρο της μικρής ρεσεπτιόν. Πιο πλώρα ήταν το σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης απ'όπυ πρέπει να υπήρχε η πρόσβαση στο πλωριό μπαλκόνι... αλλά η είσοδος στο σαλόνι ήταν διαρκώς φυλλασόμενη οπότε δεν το είδα και καλά.
Καθώς προχωρήσαμε προς τα πρύμα περάσαμε από το σαλονάκι της β' θέσης για να φτάσουμε στο χώρο με τα καθίσματα πούλμαν και το μπαρ.
Η σκέψη να καθήσουμε στα pullman δεν κράτησε και πολύ μιας και ο εξαερισμός ήταν ασθενικός και σύντομα ίδρωνε κανείς (ίσως για αυτό ένα από τα παράθυρα ήταν μόνιμα μισάνοιχτο). Μια παλιά τηλεόραση με ξύλινη επένδυση πρόσφερε ψυχαγώγηση στους ανθεκτικούς, ενώ το ντεκόρ συνέθεταν οι ξύλινες κολώνες που στήριζαν μια ψευδοροφή από κάτι σαν χαρτόνι που έφτανε ως ενα σημείο και από εκεί και πέρα ήταν γυμνή λαμαρίνα. 

Όσο για το μπαρ... τα τυποποιημένα προϊόντα ήταν ελάχιστα και ο καταβεβλημένος ναύτης πρότεινε κάτι σουβλάκια που είχε σε ένα ταψί πάνω στο ξύλινο πάγκο. Τα σνόμπαρα και βρήκα το δρόμο μου προς τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα μιας και το καράβι ήταν έτοιμο να φύγει από τα Φηρά...

aegaei5.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια η ιστορια ellinis περιμενουμε και την συνεχεια του θρυλικου,σημερα, και μαλλον απαραδεκτου τοτε,λογω καταστασης, ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ben, το καράβι ήταν απίστευτα παραμελλημένο, ειδικά για τις τουαλέτες ήθελες στολή κατάδυσης για να μπεις μέσα...
Όμως το ταξίδεμα του πλοίου ήταν υπέροχο, και το θυμάμαι με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση.

Τα ανοιχτά ντεκ του πλοίου πρόσφεραν αρκετές λύσεις για όσους δεν προτιμούσαν τις θέσεις πούλμαν-σάουνα. Στο πρυμνιό κυρίως ντέκ κυριαρχούσαν τα μηχανήματα της πρύμνης, από εκεί μια σκάλα με φθαρμένα ξύλινα σκαλοπάτια ανέβαζε στο παραπάνω κατάστρωμα όπου και βρίσκονταν οι δέκα σωστικές λέμβοι του Αιγαίον. Το κατάστρωμα αυτό ήταν χωρισμένο στα δύο από κάγκελα μιας και το πλωριό τμήμα προοριζόνταν μόνο για τους έχοντες εισητήρια α' θέσης. 
Προς τα πρύμα υπήρχε και ένα σαλονάκι με κόκκινους καναπέδες αλλά προς απογοήτευση μας παρέμεινε κλειστό για όλο το ταξίδι. Από εκεί ξεκινούσε και μια σκαλίτσα που ανέβαζε στο top deck όπου υπήρχαν και άλλα πλαστικά καθίσματα. 

Κάποια στιγμή και αφού είχε βραδυάσει, είπαμε με ένα φίλο να δοκιμάσουμε να ανέβουμε στη γέφυρα. Πραγματικά αφού περάσαμε προς τα πλώρα ανεβήκαμε μια στενή σκαλίτσα και βγήκαμε στη σκοτεινή γέφυρα. 
Ο αξιωματικός βάρδιας μας δέχτηκε και κουβεντιάσαμε για λίγη ώρα σχετικά με το καράβι. "_ίσως το πουλήσουν και το πάνε στην Αφρική_" ήταν η απάντηση του στο τι θα απογίνει το Αιγαίον μετά και τα τελευταία του ταξίδια το φθινόπωρο. Μας έκανε και τη χάρη να ανάψει τα φώτα για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα προκειμένου να βγάλουμε και μια φωτογραφία. 
Νάτη λοιπόν, κοιτάζοντας προς τα πρύμα με κύριο στόχο το τιμόνι του πρυμνιού πηδάλιου.

aegeon wheel phtoshp.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οι αναμνησεις ξαναγυριζουνε και εξιστορουνται δια χειρος Ellinis,    ευελπιστω οτι υπαρχει και συνεχεια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για μενα ενα "μεταγενεστερο" πλοιο (και οι φιλοι που με ξερουν καταλαβαινουν τι εννοω), το *Artevelde


*Artevelde.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα δυο ηταν πιο καλοταξιδο, πιο γρηγορο και πιο καθαρο, αλλα για καποιο λογο προτιμουσα το Αιγαιον οσες φορες ταξιδευα για Παρο παλια. Ισως γιατι στα ματια μου φαινοταν πιο ομορφο (γνωμη μου, μη πυροβολειτε φιλοι του Roi). Ισως γιατι για καποιο λογο το προτιμουσε και ο πατερας μου και επηρεαστηκα. 
Περα απο αυτο, ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος να μας πει αν η μετασκευη στη πρυμνη (με τα decks) εγινε με το που ηρθε Ελλαδα και αν ηταν ολοκληρωτικη με την πρωτη ή εγινε και δευτερη αργοτερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Πάνο, για κάποιο λόγο και εγώ θεωρούσα το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ πιο "βαπόρι" από το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Ίσως να με επηρέαζε στο οτι μου άρεσαν οι γραμμές του περισσότερο από του νεότερου ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.

Τώρα, για τη μετασκευή νομίζω πως έγινε μια και έξω όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι να άλλαξε κανα-δυο φορές ήταν ο τρόπος χρωματισμού της ίσαλλου γραμμής στην πλώρη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χωρις να βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια νομιζω οτι αρχικα εγινε μια κομψη μετασκευη πρυμα, η πλεον στην χωρα μας, κλασικη πανω απο πρυμιο ρεμετζο, αλλα στη συνεχεια πρεπει αν προσθεσαν και κατι απο πανω. Νομιζω οτι εχει αναφερθει σε αυτο το θεμα.

Προσθηκη: 

Πιο συγκεκριμενα στη σελιδα 13 σε αυτο το ποστ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=128  του φιλου T.S.S. APOLLON φαινεται καθαρα ποσο ομορφοτερο ηταν το βαπορι χωρις τη δευτερη προσθηκη πανω απο το πρυμιο ρεμετζο.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστος ο cpt nionios! το sun deck  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  επεκτάθηκε προς τα πρύμα και πίσω από το πρυμνιό κατάρτι

Τώρα για να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ με το διαφορετικό χρωματισμό στην ίσαλο, ας δούμε τρια διαφορετικά σχέδια:

1. ο χρωματισμός ακολουθεί την κατεύθυνση του ζωναριού ως την πλώρη
2. στην πλώρη αρχίζει χαμηλά και ανεβαίνει στο ζωνάρι στο ύψος του πλωριού σαλονιού
3. εδώ ανεβαίνει μετά το ύψος του σαλονιού αλλά το ζωνάρι παραμένει βαμμένο μπλε για δυο-τρια μέτρα προς τα πλώρα

aegeon10.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην καρτ-ποστάλ που ανέβασε εδώ ο TSS Apollon, φαίνεται αυτό που περιέγραφα παραπάνω, δηλ. ο χρωματισμός που είχε ως την πλώρη το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα. 
Μάλιστα φαίνεται οτι το χρώμα ήταν μπλέ.

Ας το δούμε και σε μια άλλη πόζα, τραβηγμένη μάλλον από τον ιταλό καραβολάτρη Α. Scrimali.

aegaeon2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην καρτ-ποστάλ που ανέβασε εδώ ο TSS Apollon, φαίνεται αυτό που περιέγραφα παραπάνω, δηλ. ο χρωματισμός που είχε ως την πλώρη το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα. 
> Μάλιστα φαίνεται οτι το χρώμα ήταν μπλέ.
> 
> Ας το δούμε και σε μια άλλη πόζα, τραβηγμένη μάλλον από τον ιταλό καραβολάτρη Α. Scrimali.
> 
> aegaeon2.jpg



Ωραια πραγματα! 

Για οσους δεν το ξερουν, το *ARTEVELDE* φιγουραρει εδω http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pa.../artevelde.htm με ωραιες φωτογραφιες οπως αυτη η...  βασιλικη!

Artevelde.jpg

_Roy Thornton Collection_

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε και μια λεπτομέρεια από τις σωσίβιες λέμβους του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Καλυμμένο από πολλά στρώματα άσπρης μπογιάς, παρέμεινε ως το τέλος το σήμα με την "εστεμένη" άγκυρα και τις λέξεις: ARTEVELDE - ΟΟSTENDE

artevelde lifeboat.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να ειχαμε αυτην την κονκαρδα σημερα καλα θα ηταν!

----------


## Ellinis

Πόσο κρατάς την αναπνοή σου; στα 30 μέτρα είναι, θα σου δώσω και ένα κατσαβίδι και την κάναμε τη (βρωμο)δουλειά :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Ellinis

Eίπα να βάλω αυτή τη φωτογραφία σε αυτό το θέμα, και ας έχει και άλλα καράβια. Όταν βλέπω το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ έχω μια τάση να μην κοιτάω τα υπόλοιπα...

Στον Αθηνιό λοιπόν, το 1993 που ήταν και το κύκνειο άσμα του πλοίου.

aegaeon et al.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Αιγαιον απο επικαιρα του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειο.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...423&thid=11167

Ημερομηνια Παραγωγης
22/11/1977

ai.jpg




> Τίτλος
> 
> Μετακίνηση ετεροδημοτών από την Αθήνα ενόψει των βουλευτικών εκλογών της 20ής Νοεμβρίου 1977.
> 
> Περιγραφή
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώντας τρένα, λεωφορεία, πλοία και κάθε άλλο διαθέσιμο μεταφορικό μέσο, οι ετεροδημότες εγκαταλείπουν την Αθήνα προκειμένου να ασκήσουν το εκλογικό τους δικαίωμα στις βουλευτικές εκλογές της 20ής Νοεμβρίου 1977. Υπολογίζεται ότι περισσότεροι από 500.000 ετεροδημότες εκλογείς μετακινήθηκαν από την πρωτεύουσα προς τους τόπους καταγωγής τους.
> Θεματικές κατηγορίες
> 
> ...

----------


## yiannisdj

πραγματικα ενα αξιοπλοω πλοιο οχι απο τους θρυλους οπως εγραψε ενας φιλος πιο πανω αλλα ενα πλοιο απ'αυτα που εχεις να θυμασε κατι.ιδιαιτερα οι κοντρες καποιες φορες που ειχε στο λιμανι της παρου με το ναξος για το ποιο θα δεσει πρωτο.

----------


## yiannisdj

και εδω το καλοταξιδο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  Απόστολο  να μην  παραπονιέται :Smile: 

AIGAION.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο esperos που μας χαρισε ακομη μια πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο το ανεκτιμητης αξιας φωτογραφικο του αρχειο!!!_

----------


## Apostolos

> Για  τον  Απόστολο  να μην  παραπονιέται
> 
> AIGAION.jpg


Τι μπορεις να πεις...
Χαρην μερικών ανθρώπων σαν εσας αξίζει και υπαρχεις σαν καραβολάτρης!

----------


## Ellinis

Πιστεύω οτι η παρακάτω φωτογραφία θα ξυπνήσει αναμνήσεις στους φίλους του όμορφου σκαριού...
Καλοκαίρι του 1981 και ένας αμερικανός ταξιδεύει με το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στη Σάμο. 
Η φωτογραφία του πρυμνιού καταστρώματος μας φέρνει στο μυαλό γνώριμες εικόνες... συνηθισμένες για τα χρόνια εκείνα.

aegaeon 81.jpg
πηγή: flickr

----------


## Apostolos

Τι ωραία η εποχή του κοντού σόρτσ!

----------


## f/b delfini

Το Αιγαίον στη Σαντορίνη, διακρίνετε από πίσω το Εξπρές Ολυμπία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το   Αιγαιον στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Ιουλιο του 1983, παρεα με   το Σαμαινα_
ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ_1.jpg

----------


## despo

Ωραιότατη φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων, που μας θυμίζει μαζι με το διπλανό Σάμαινα, το ζευγάρι που φεύγανε μαζι για τη γραμμή της Σάμου.

----------


## esperos

Από  μακριά  μας  χαιρετά.  Εν  πλω  9  Αυγούστου  1982.

AIGAION 001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Αιγαιον...στην υπηρεσια της Ακτοπλοιας μας απο τον Ιουνιο του 1977 εως τον Νοεμβριο του 1993_ 
_ΑΑ.jpg_ 
_Αεροφωτογραφια Γ.Κουρουπης _

----------


## idrohoos

φθινόπωρο τού 1986 μέ γρέγο στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.   Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (1).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (2).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (3).jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο,συνέχεια μέ τις προηγούμενες.Στήν τρίτη φωτογραφία ο πράκτορας Αντώνης Ρουστάς.


Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (4).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (5).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (6).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φανταστικες πραγματικα. Πεντακαθαρες και ολοζωντανες.

Ποιος αραγε να εκανε τη μανουβρα με μονοτιμονο, τουμπαριστο, μακρυ και στενο βαπορι που δεν ειχε προπελακι με τετοιο καιρο;

----------


## idrohoos

> Φανταστικες πραγματικα. Πεντακαθαρες και ολοζωντανες.
> 
> Ποιος αραγε να εκανε τη μανουβρα με μονοτιμονο, τουμπαριστο, μακρυ και στενο βαπορι που δεν ειχε προπελακι με τετοιο καιρο;


Φίλε Captain Nionos νομίζω ότι πλοίαρχος ήταν ο capt.Δημήτρης Ζάραγκας.

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Φίλε Captain Nionos νομίζω ότι πλοίαρχος ήταν ο capt.Δημήτρης Ζάραγκας.


 Ο οποίος είχε την ατυχία να είναι πλοίαρχος στο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ όταν πήρε την κλίση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όταν έδεσε με μεγάλη κλίση στην "Ξυλεία", μετά από ατύχημα που ήταν και το τελευταίο του πλοίου...

----------


## idrohoos

καί η συνέχεια τών προηγούμενων φωτο.

Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (7).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (8).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (9).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Καταπληκτικη παρτιδα φωτογραφιων αυτες οι ασπρομαυρες του Αιγαιον..αν και βλεπουμε κατα καιρους φωτογραφιες απο την εποχη αυτη,οι συγκεκριμενες εχουν καταπληκτικη λεπτομερεια και εχουν αποτυπωσει την ενταση της μανουβρας και του κλιματος...ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο που τις ανεβασε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα καταπληκτικες φωτο εποχης!

----------


## Apostolos

Και τώρα με τα πλοία - ταχνολογικα θαυματα γκρινιάζουν κάποιοι για τα "αδύνατα" προπελάκια των 1500 KW τα διπλά τιμόνια των 55, και τις "αργές" προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος...

----------


## Apostolos

Απ ότι βλέπω αρχικα είχε δώσει ένα λογκάδο και ένα απίκου απο δεξια. Φαίνετε σε μια φώτο ότι έσπασε ο κοντός και ξέπεσε το βαπόρι. Σε μία φώτο μάλιστα φαίνετε οτι και ο λογκάδος έχει αντι για γάσα για μάτι κόμπο καντηλίτσα που προυποθέτει και σ αυτόν κάποιο κοντινά χρονικό κόψιμο. Καταστάσεις που απαιτεί ναυτική παιδία και τέχνη απο όλους στην κουβέρτα και μηχανή για να μπορεσει αυτο το πλοίο να δένει στα μη-λιμάνια του τότε, που φυσικά δέν έχουν αλλάξει και πολύ τώρα!

----------


## proussos

> Και τώρα με τα πλοία - ταχνολογικα θαυματα γκρινιάζουν κάποιοι για τα "αδύνατα" προπελάκια των 1500 KW τα διπλά τιμόνια των 55, και τις "αργές" προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος...


*Το ότι γκρινιάζουν κάποιοι , οφείλεται στο ότι , σαν λαός , με τίποτα δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι και συνεχώς θέλουμε κι άλλα...
Τώρα , αν η τεχνολογία έκανε προόδους και τα ανεξάρτητα τιμόνια στρίβουν πιο πολύ και τα bow thrusters βγάζουν περισσότερα απόνερα , χρειάζεται κι αυτό μια "μαγκιά" να μπορείς να τα δουλέψεις και να τα εκμεταλλευτείς όσο πρέπει , εκεί που πρέπει.
Σίγουρα σε κάποιους θα περισσεύουν...και σε κάποιους άλλους δεν θα αρκούν !
Έκαστος στο είδος του...αλλά ο κόσμος προχωράει μπροστά...αλλιώς ας ξαναβγούν τα καΐκια μεσοπέλαγα να μαζεύουν τους επιβάτες από τα βαπόρια που τώρα στριμώχνονται στα "λιμάνια" και τις τσιμεντένιες προεκτάσεις...αυτές που αποκαλούν προβλήτες !

*

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Θεωρώ οτι έχουμε πολλά βήματα ακόμα μπροστά μας! Τέτοιες εικόνες θα πρέπει να μας προβληματίζουν, να μας κάνουν να σκευτόμαστε διαφορετικά και να μας μαθαίνουν. Η γνώση και η εμπειρία ειναι κάτι που μας πάει μπροστά, η μουρμούρα, και ο εγωισμός πολύ πίσω!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Το ότι γκρινιάζουν κάποιοι , οφείλεται στο ότι , σαν λαός , με τίποτα δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι και συνεχώς θέλουμε κι άλλα...
> Τώρα , αν η τεχνολογία έκανε προόδους και τα ανεξάρτητα τιμόνια στρίβουν πιο πολύ και τα bow thrusters βγάζουν περισσότερα απόνερα , χρειάζεται κι αυτό μια "μαγκιά" να μπορείς να τα δουλέψεις και να τα εκμεταλλευτείς όσο πρέπει , εκεί που πρέπει.
> Σίγουρα σε κάποιους θα περισσεύουν...και σε κάποιους άλλους δεν θα αρκούν !
> Έκαστος στο είδος του...αλλά ο κόσμος προχωράει μπροστά...αλλιώς ας ξαναβγούν τα καΐκια μεσοπέλαγα να μαζεύουν τους επιβάτες από τα βαπόρια που τώρα στριμώχνονται στα "λιμάνια" και τις τσιμεντένιες προεκτάσεις...αυτές που αποκαλούν προβλήτες !
> 
> *


Συμφωνώ απολύτως.

----------


## maidonopoulos

Ψάχνοντας για περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο βρήκα την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα που είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα.Σας  την παραθέτω.http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/

----------


## idrohoos

Οί τελευταίες φωτογραφίες τής σειράς,πού βλέπουμε ότι τελικά έδεσε καί επιβιβάζεται ο κόσμος.


Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (10).jpg Αγιος κήρυκος 1986 (11).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτο που σε βαζουν στο κλιμα της εποχης

----------


## idrohoos

Αύγουστος 1978 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.

ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΑΥΓ.1978.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ψάχνοντας για περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο βρήκα την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα που είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα.Σας  την παραθέτω.http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co...t-and-present/


Μπραβο. Εξαιρετικη ιστοσελιδα....  Μολις την ειδα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αύγουστος 1978 στόν Αγιο κήρυκο.
> 
> ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΑΥΓ.1978.jpg


Από οτι βλέπω, είναι τότε που η "μπότα" (ο χρωματισμός της ίσαλου) συνεχιζόνταν προς τα πλώρα ως κάτω από τα όκια. Μετά τη χαμηλώσανε και συνέχιζε παράλληλα με τη θάλασσα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μετα την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος idrohoos ας μεταφερθουμε εντεκα χρονια αργοτερα   στο λιμανι του Πειραια    το 1989, οταν ο Αυγουστιατικος απογευματινος ηλιος ελουζε με τις ακτινες του το πανεμορφο κατασπρο Βελγικο σκαρι! 

_Aigaion   Piraeus 1989.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακοινωση για το *Αιγαιον* απο την Φωνη της Παρου του Ιουνιου 1977.

19770600 Aegeaon Foni tis Parou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ είχε ένα από τα πιο εντυπωσιακά "ανφάς" που πέρασαν από τον Πειραιά. Εδώ το βλέπουμε μέσα από το φακό του A.Sparrow και τις σελίδες του περιοδικού Ship's Monthly σε τεύχος του 1992.

aegeaon 92 by a sparrow.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τό 1979.

1979.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αιγαιον και Artevelde

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Στόν Αγιο κήρυκο τό 1979.
> 
> 1979.jpg



Ήταν τότε των Αγαπητών; Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω διακριτικά.  :Uncomfortableness: 



...λίγο πιο πριν, όμως, υπάρχει μία δημοσίευση από ανακοίνωση του Peppas από το 1977, οπότε λύθηκε η απορία ...(!)

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ταξίδεψε μόνο για τους Αγαπητούς στην Ελλάδα. Αρχικά για τα δυο αδέλφια και στο τέλος για την "ΚΑΙ" Κωνσταντίνος - Ιωάννης Αγαπητό. Φίλε idrohoos στη φωτογραφία σου βλέπουμε το πράσινο χρώμα που είχε στην "μπότα" - πάνω από την ίσαλο δηλαδή - να ανεβαίνει πλώρα μέχρι τα όκια. Από τις λίγες φωτογραφίες που το έχουμε δει έτσι.
Και δυο εικόνες από εφημερίδες με τις γνωστές -για όσους τις πρόλαβαν- καταστάσεις της δεκαετίας του ογδόντα...

aegaeon4.jpg aegaeon1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τρομερες φωτο εποχης, που επαιζαν ξυλο οι επιβατες με τα πληρωματα .που κρατησαν μεχρι τις αρχες της δεκαετιας 90 και που εκοβαν ακομα εισιτηρια πανω στο πλοιο

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και σήμερα θυμήθηκα το προηγούμενο και το πιο-προηγούμενο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, να δούμε και αυτό που ζήσαμε οι περισσότεροι, εδώ στο φόντο μιας φωτογραφίας του καλού φίλου esperos.

aegaion1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τοσο μακρυα και τοσο κοντα στον χρονο ειναι πια αυτη η φωτογραφια....μυθολογια για τους σημερινους 20αριδες και κοντινο παρελθον για εμας.Στην ντοκο που δειχνει η πρυμη του υπηρχε του ο κλασικος, τοτε, εφημεριδοπωλης με τον παγκο του και αποθηκη το παλιο μολυβι σιροκο

----------


## threshtox

Πρώτο μου ποστ στο φόρουμ και καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά..

Για ένα πλοίο αγαπημένο και συνδεδεμένο με πολλές παιδικές και εφηβικές αναμνήσεις. Με ταξίδια ξαπλωμένοι στα σχοινιά, με βόλτες μέχρι κατάπλωρα (τι τραγικό, να βλέπεις πια την πλώρη μόνο από φωτογραφίες), με το νερό να ψεκάζει όλο το πλοίο (βόλτες στην περατζάδα κάτω από τη γέφυρα, με πάνω από 5 μποφόρ, ήθελαν αδιάβροχο), με, με, με..

Με αφορμή τις φώτο τoυ Ellinis με το συνωστισμό, μια μικρή ιστορία, κατακαλόκαιρο του 86. Αναχώρηση οκτώ και τέταρτο για Πάρο (νομίζω ότι τότε έκανε ακόμα Ικαρία-Σάμο). Με τον πατέρα μου από τις έξι στο πλοίο. Χωρίς εισιτήριο, εννοείται, θα βγάζαμε μέσα, σύμφωνα με το "έθιμο" της εποχής. Κόσμος; Ο ένας πάνω στον άλλον. Παντού. Οκτώ παρά τέταρτο σήκωσαν τους καταπέλτες.. Και οκτώ και πέντε, λύσαμε κάβους..
Ωραία χρόνια, αλήθεια..

Κρίμα που δεν είχα τότε πάθος με τις φωτογραφίες...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε threshtox  καλως ηρθες στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα!!! 
 Ευχομαι    μεσα απο τις  σελιδες του nautilia.gr να  πραγματοποιησεις πολλα ταξιδια   εχοντας ροτα αλλες  φορες στο παρον  και αλλες   στο παρελθον παρεα   με τις  θυμισες και τις   αναμνησεις!!! 
_

----------


## BOBKING

Μια αεροφωτογραφία του Αιγαίον ,ένα εξίσου όμορφο βέλγικο σκαρί μαζί με το αδερφάκι του το Λυδία!!!!!
7930cd4de1a84d9e8defbd54ce15e0cf.png 
(κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

aegaeon - a novelli.jpg

Aπό το Ships Monthly.

----------


## BOBKING

> aegaeon - a novelli.jpg
> 
> Aπό το Ships Monthly.


Από τις πιο ζωντανές που έχω δει πραγματικά είναι λες και το βλέπεις μπροστά σου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη και νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στο λιμανι του Πειραια διπλα στο ΣΑΠΦΩ  και στο βαθος απεναντι τα ΟΡΦΕΥΣ και STELLA MARIS II, σλαιντ στο ebay   

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-COL...oAAOSw5cNYlMBY

----------


## Ellinis

Το όμορφο και στιβαρό ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ σε φωτογραφία του P.Stafford που ανέβηκε στο ebay

αιγαιον.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Καρτποστάλ τής εταιρείας του.


ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.jpg ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ..jpg

----------


## threshtox

...ο μεγάλος μου έρωτας..

----------


## arne

Artevelde just before leaving Ostend with Greek Flag in 1976

----------


## threshtox

...what a beauty...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Very nice photos!!!_

----------


## npapad

Το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σε φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick
gr87.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικη εικονα!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και μια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ 

_ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ (1).jpgΑΙΓΑΙΟΝpostcard .jpg

----------

